# I'm New and glad to be a member!



## ThunderThud (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello to all.Glad I found this web sight! I've been a fan of WWII aircraft since I was 5 years old building my first Plastic model.I lived on Long Island in NewYork most all my life. I've seen Many aircraft built and fly Here since its the home of Grumman,and also Republic. I have a few hour's in a Piper Cherokee,and a Cessna 172.I build and fly R/C Aircraft, and build scale Plastic Models.I aslo like going to airshows and collect WWII and Modern Military Pics and books,and information,ect. Looking forward to many Topics on this sight.
Ive aslo had the pleasure of meeting Col. Francis S.Gebreski in person Twice and also getting his Autograph both time.


----------



## david johnson (Dec 1, 2007)

hi!  
it is nice to meet you.
i recall that my first plastic kit was a b-26.

dj


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Black Magic (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome with us!


----------



## DBII (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome from Texas.

DBII


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome - I grew up on Staten Island....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2007)

Greetings brother....


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello there and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 
Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 1, 2007)

G'day from Australia and welcome to the site


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome from Exit 2 of the turnpike!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello from down under!


----------



## v2 (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2007)

Dont think ur special cause u come from the Island... Thats my job....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 2, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Dont think ur special cause u come from the Island... Thats my job....



I was waiting for that!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2007)

me too! I knew there would be a comment!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum..... You'll enjoy it and the people.

Charles


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Guys for the warm welcome and you too Primus.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2007)

Where abouts on the Island u from???


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 2, 2007)

Nassau county East Meadow close to Roosevelt Feild By Cradle of aviation Museum and 10 mins from Republic airport were the P-47 was built and 10 mins from Grummans old bethpage plant were the iron works was.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Nassau Coliseum... U better damn well be an Isles fan.... Im from Hauppauge/Smithtown...


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 2, 2007)

Of course I'm an Islander'S Fan


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2007)

Was that all that you come up with Les? Where's the usual (censored)...(censored) not forgetting (censored).....sniffing too much glue recently son?


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is my son at republic with his instructor .The school is based right next to the American Air Power Museum at Republic.notice the final resting place of one of the last flying F-14's TomCat'ers


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2007)

Great pics mate!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2007)

That place looks kinda familiar...


----------

